# Looking forward to more...



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

It won't be too long, & I'll be gettin' more of these......

caught on a yellow woolly worm, grizzly hackle, red wool tail









caught on a yellow foam gurgler









BTW, both were released, as ALL gills over 9" are. These were 9 1/2" & 10".
Can't wait!
Mike


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GREAT CATCH!!!!! know what you meen, I love hitting up ponds with my fly gear. Got a couple new patterns wanting to try on the ponds this summer.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Great fishing there! Bluegills are absolute fun!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Nothing better then a nice warm spring day, and the gills are up shallow, soaking up the sun.
You can put a hurtin on them then.

AND I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Actually, these gills were caught in July & August. I'll be out this Spring though.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought that grass was to green at this time. I caught a 9 er last week already . Been fishing there everyday now and waiting til it getgoing and its not to far off now. YEA!!


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup, it's time to get out there. The ice just melted on the pond in my subdivision, I'll be taking the daughter out soon.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Can't wait to get after the gills, My 4 year old gets his first fly rod this spring so we will be doing alot of pond hopping for gills. Cant wait


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike, I've got a bad case of cabin fever. I can't wait to get into some Gills, and hopefully some Pumkinseeds as well. 

Jeremy


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of us are itchin' to get out!

Hey Jeff....You need to get in touch with me! I see where you chartered with my ol' buddy Rick Caton down at the Outerbanks. I need a first-hand report!

Jeremy.....Boy, I've got it bad!...We need to wet a line soon.

sevenx...You know YOU are in for the treat of a lifetime with that little guy! Make sure to post a report & maybe some pictures.

Mike


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike, the new Gill rod is done. I put pic's up at FAOL.
http://www.flyanglersonline.com/bb/showthread.php?t=19790

Jeremy


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish! I can't wait. I will keep my eye out for open water. haven't gotten a bite since november or something! boy am I itching for a fight! gills are one of my favs to catch. got me a 3wt this year just for the job!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FA69,
The top picture is the 9 1/2" fish, taken on my Diamondback 5wt. The bottom picture is the 10 incher, taken on the St Croix LU 3wt. Just wait 'till you tie into one like that with the light rod! I can't wait for your report.

Jeremy...Nice looking build! We'll have to get out so I can get some pictures of you slamming a big boy with that.
Mike


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike, name the time and place and I'm there. 

Jeremy


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Great fish!!
I love smallies on the fly. I cant wait till these non-native (steelhead) get out of here and the rivers are less crowded


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the 3wt is gonna be a great time!!! I can't wait to hook into some big gills like those! I think I am gonna make some neat spider patterns just for the ocassion. maybe some of those gurglers or wooley worms you are talking about! what size you make um? got a recipe on what ya use for the yellow part of the body? beadhead??


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I too am very anxious to put the new 3wt outfit to work!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FA69,
I like the woolly worm on a size 12 hook. Tail is red wool yarn, body is medium yellow chenille, hackle is grizzly.......unweighted. Gills where I fish seem to like that slow drop.
Gurgler is also usually tied on a 12 although I sometimes jump up to a size 10. I DO like the legs on the long side.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

a regular size 12 nymph? I have size 10 nymph too for some smaller woolly buggers and clousers and stuff too


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, a size 12 nymph hook is what I use.
Mike


----------

